# VAIO and FreeBSD



## Jabberwock03 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to create a dual-boot on my VAIO SVE1713C5E, Windows 8/FreeBSD.

BIOS Informations:

 ï»¿
SecureBoot disable*d*
boot external device enable*d*
boot on external device placed before boot on HDD 
BIOS on UEFI
When I try to boot on my USB with FreeBSD, if I go in "assist" and "boot on an external device (or something like that)", I get 
	
	



```
Operating system not found
```
 When I just press On/Off, windows 8 directly starts.

So, I would like to know how to boot on my USB with *Free*BSD*?*

Secondly (if I succeed to boot on FreeBSD), is there some special action to do to configure the dual-boot (`boot0cfg -B ada0` seems to crash the original Windows 8 boot and neither Windows 8 nor *Free*BSD can start)*?*
ï»¿
I first tried to change UEFI with Legacy, the USB boot, but when the freebsd FreeBSD installation is complete and I restart, I get 
	
	



```
Operating system not found
```
 I tried again with `boot0cfg -B ada0` and I got 
	
	



```
F1 ?     F6 PXE
```
 wWhen I put F1, "#" is written again and again. 

Thanks,
Jabberwock03


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't use the boot manager of FreeBSD, Windows 7 and above really doesn't like it. You can use EasyBCD.

Your Windows is probably using UEFI boot, combining this with FreeBSD's BIOS boot is going to be tricky. I barely got it to work but still can't use a boot selector. My system now boots FreeBSD by default and using the UEFI/BIOS boot selector I can boot Windows 7.


----------



## Jabberwock03 (Jun 7, 2013)

So, you think I should install freebsd FreeBSD with a legacy bios BIOS, and choose the OS start system with the system bios BIOS*?*


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2013)

You must install FreeBSD using the legacy BIOS boot option. There's currently no support to UEFI boot FreeBSD, there is some work going on but it's not there yet. 

You could try rEFInd but I've been unable to get it working due to lack of time. So I settled with the UEFI/BIOS boot selection for the time being.


----------



## Jabberwock03 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## Jabberwock03 (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, it doesn't work. Just install FreeBSD on Legacy BIOS, kill the windows boot on UEFI.


----------

